
Fighting Tech with Tech - mmayberry
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2017/11/dopamine_labs_t_dalton_combs_on_tech_addictions_and_habits_on_if_then_podcast.html
======
cjbenedikt
"... losing a dollar hurts more than gaining a dollar..." Big finding?
Kahneman won a Noble for it in 2002!

